# Another 6 foot 125 stock list inquiry



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

I am finishing up my 3D background for my 125 this coming week and hopefully building the stand next weekend. I also have a bunch of juvies that I am selling off as well as one of my four foot tanks to turn around and spend on my 125 stock list. Please advise as much as you can as far as size references such as get a larger Ngara Flametail than "X" because the flametail tends to be more timid, etc etc. This will be an all male hap/peacock with a breeding group of yellow labs as well. Well, I call them a breeding group due to ratio only. They have yet to breed in the tank with the Demasoni and Rusties, yet are adult fish getting close to full grown. The dom female is gorgeous, but she can be a brute too to her own kind. (strange for yellow labs, but its true.) If she's in a mood, she will push two other girls behind intakes temporarily. I cant bring myself to get rid of her though because she is by far the one that I would want to breed. I will buy fish that are likely just large enough to verify that they are males for certain unless it is a strong recommendation to get species "x" very large for its own good.

Proposed stock list:

Dragonblood - almost a must have
OB Peacock - almost a must have
Albino Compressiceps
Nimbochromis livingstoni or venustus
Red Empress
Otter Point Jake or Swallowtail
Red Top Lwanda
Ngara Flametail
Yellow Blaze Lithobates
Ivory Head Mloto
Naveochromis chrysogaster (Rare & Pretty) - eh, maybe
Green Face Intermedius - eh, maybe
Taiwan Reef
Upon recommendation from a site sponsor, possibly a Williamsi Blue Lips (would love to have)

This would put me at 19 fish total. I want to have enough numbers to have a fighting chance regarding aggression. I do have several 20 gallon tanks for isolation/recovery and will still have a four foot tank with mbuna that will likely be quite thinned out by then for isolation of troublemakers or the picked on. I've been trying to sell off my breeding group of Demasoni and Rusties as I dont really have time to deal with all of the fry/juvie tanks verse the time to sit and watch fish tv.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Also as far as hardscape. I will have the 3D background and probably only five or six large rocks. Do you think that will be ok as I want to keep maintenance as low as possible as far as messing with the tank itself.


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

The LFS we both go to have these in stock:
Nimbochromis livingstoni or venustus
Red Empress

for sure. I'm pretty sure a couple others from your list. I have a Red Empress from there and he's very pretty. The guy is pretty good at fishing out males as well. Id browse there first, they have quite a few peacocks.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

lilcountrygal said:


> The LFS we both go to have these in stock:
> Nimbochromis livingstoni or venustus
> Red Empress
> 
> for sure. I'm pretty sure a couple others from your list. I have a Red Empress from there and he's very pretty. The guy is pretty good at fishing out males as well. Id browse there first, they have quite a few peacocks.


They must have gotten more in since I was last in there. They were slim pickins on haps or peacocks that were colored up at all when I was last there. Its been about a month though. They are normally pretty pricey on the large enough to be colored and gendered fish though. I will have to do some comparision shopping.

May add a fryeri to the list, but have a couple blazed fish on there already and I dont like the non iceberg variant.


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

I was there last weekend and there were definitely more peacock than mbuna. Red empress are all small and silver but I asked if he could spot males and he said yes, usually. He fished me a silver one out that's now a very pretty red/blue. I'll text you two places foe the williansi


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

lilcountrygal said:


> I was there last weekend and there were definitely more peacock than mbuna. Red empress are all small and silver but I asked if he could spot males and he said yes, usually. He fished me a silver one out that's now a very pretty red/blue. I'll text you two places foe the williansi


Anxiously awaiting. Hows the cool off going on your tanks? Test the hardness yet. Sorry, curious about local water as we may be in the market for a house soon. That should be the highest priority in the real estate search right? Where can I house my cichlids without having to mess with my water chemistry.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

No one has any stocking recommendations for this?


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

k7gixxerguy said:


> No one has any stocking recommendations for this?


Wish I could help you. My hardness test came out crappy. Water way too soft, Ill need to buffer.

Cant wait to see your tank when its all done!


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Here are my comments line by line:
Dragonblood - as with any hybrids, hard to predict. should be ok though
OB Peacock - ok, same as above
Albino Compressiceps - will be ok for a while, once it gets large enough can snack on your yellow lab females
Nimbochromis livingstoni or venustus - same as above
Red Empress - ok
Otter Point Jake or Swallowtail - ok
Red Top Lwanda - ok
Ngara Flametail - ok
Yellow Blaze Lithobates - ok
Ivory Head Mloto - might be ok, can be intimidated by larger more aggressive species
Naveochromis chrysogaster (Rare & Pretty) - I don't have any experience, no idea
Green Face Intermedius -(assuming you mean "tramitochromis intermedius?") - should be ok
Taiwan Reef - should be ok
Upon recommendation from a site sponsor, possibly a Williamsi Blue Lips (would love to have) - I've kept a breeding group of these for a brief time and they were very rowdy. My male killed two of his females before I sold the group. I don't have any experience with them in an all-male hap + peacock tank, but my gut tells me it's a bad idea, especially since you want to save fry from the Yellow labs.

Here are some ideas to sub out for the large predators if you want a stocklist that will last you 2 years and beyond and still be compatible with the YL breeding group:
Protolemas sp. "Spilonotus Tanzania" (liulu) - search for pictures from the user "Goofboy", these males are absolute stunners
Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania" - same as above
Aul. "Stuartgranti Maleri"
Aul. Stuartgranti (Cobue) "Blue regal"

In general, for an all-male tank have a few backup options prepared because you may have to make some swaps.
Good luck!


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Kanorin said:


> Here are my comments line by line:
> Dragonblood - as with any hybrids, hard to predict. should be ok though
> OB Peacock - ok, same as above
> Albino Compressiceps - will be ok for a while, once it gets large enough can snack on your yellow lab females They will eat 5" long fish?
> ...


I assumed that there would be a good bit of trial and error. Let me ask this. It seems that there are alot of these fish with the electric blue coloring on the head and going back part of the body. Do they not see each other as too similar with this? My reason that I didnt put a sunshine peacock was the yellow labs and the possibility of a venestus that could go primarily yellow as well. I figured that would just be too much yellow. I will still have another four foot tank so the labs wouldnt necessarily have to be in this tank as well. I figured they would look nice and save me some money as these fish can get quite pricey.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

As to the comps - I've never kept them, but was responding based on what I have read. I'd bet a fully grown 12 inch comp could eat a 4" to 4.5" yellow lab, or at the very least injure them quite a bit. If you have spare tanks, then it isn't an issue if you have a backup plan as the predators near full size.

If you think your tank has plenty of yellow, by all means skip out on the sunshine peacock.

Malawi cichlids must not think too much about blue head coloration because it is so common. A lot comes down to trial and error as you've figured. The fish that I listed are somewhat unique-looking and have a good track record of getting along with most haps/peacocks in an all-male tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You think the two jakes will be OK together?


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

DJRansome said:


> You think the two jakes will be OK together?


Missed that pairing. Probably not. In a 6 foot tank it's possible, though not likely


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

I think there was an 'or' when referring to the jakes.

Personally, I would opt for the Otter Point rather than the Swallowtail. In my experience, the Swallowtails do better (finnage) in a species-only tank. 
The lithobates and Ivory Head Mloto will be a trial and error. More than likely, the lithobates will dominate the mloto but they're all different.

If you're looking for suggestions, another fish I would highly recommend would be a Placidochromis electra.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The lwanda is a jake-type too.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> The lwanda is a jake-type too.


Didnt realize that one. I was going off of a site sponsors recomendations and only searched for it by its common name. I know that I definitely like the otter point, so probably eliminate the red top or give it a try but look for those two specifically not tolerating each other?


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

k7gixxerguy said:


> Didnt realize that one. I was going off of a site sponsors recomendations and only searched for it by its common name. I know that I definitely like the otter point, so probably eliminate the red top or give it a try but look for those two specifically not tolerating each other?


Correct. Otter Pt. Jake, "Swallowtail" Jake, Eureka Red, and Lwanda are all similar enough that any two of these in the same tank has the potential to cause fighting. If you really like the Lwanda, you can always try it in addition to the Otter Pt. as long as you have a backup plan in mind.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

DJRansome said:


> The lwanda is a jake-type too.


That was a misunderstanding on my part; I thought you were referring to the Otter Point and Swallowtail.

In all honesty, I've had success with a Lwanda and multiple jakes in a 6' tank. Currently, I have a Lwanda, a Euerka and a Lemon Jake in a 6' tank. All are mature adults and have been in the tank for years.

There's enough variation between the Lwanda and Otter Point that it may work out.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Ok, another seemingly silly question but with smaller mbuna, I've never considered it. What all do you feed the larger haps and peacocks when they get up to size? I currently feed NLS 1mm sinking pellets.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

NLS 1mm or 2mm will be fine.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

k7gixxerguy said:


> Ok, another seemingly silly question but with smaller mbuna, I've never considered it. What all do you feed the larger haps and peacocks when they get up to size? I currently feed NLS 1mm sinking pellets.


The site sponsor I purchased from sent me a large sample of the food my fish were raised on, it was their homestead stuff, been using that and supplementing with the NLS pellets 1-2 mm they love them both.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

DanniGirl said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > The lwanda is a jake-type too.
> ...


So far My Lemon Jake has zero tolerance for my Lawanda  The lawanda still has some color, hoping as he gets closer in size he may be less intimidated by the larger Jake?


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

How large is the Lemon Jake? How many fish are in the tank? Once the fish start to mature, I think you'll see a change in the hierarchy. 
Regardless, it also depends on the temperament of the fish but that's the nature of an all male tank. What works for some may not work for others. Sorry to hear about that though. If you're concerned, pull out the jake and re-introduce him after a while.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Any thoughts on a super VC10, and Rubescens Red with this mix?


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

I don't a problem with either of them. Only way to know is to try it out.

Something that wasn't mentioned before, there may be an issue between the Ivory Head Mloto and lithobates. It may be better to choose one over the other and given the proposed stocklist, then the lithobates may be the better choice.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

k7gixxerguy said:


> Any thoughts on a super VC10, and Rubescens Red with this mix?


I have a VC 10 in my all male mix and he is awesome. He doesnt seem to bother with most of the other fish but he doesnt get pushed around either. Cool looking fish that is CONSTANTLY looking for food, first to eat and last to finish. He even bit my hand the other day when I was working on a plant LOL! Give one a shot. :thumb:


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

DanniGirl said:


> How large is the Lemon Jake? How many fish are in the tank? Once the fish start to mature, I think you'll see a change in the hierarchy.
> Regardless, it also depends on the temperament of the fish but that's the nature of an all male tank. What works for some may not work for others. Sorry to hear about that though. If you're concerned, pull out the jake and re-introduce him after a while.


Quick update on the Peacocks. The Lemon Jake is bigger and dominant over the Lawanda but it has really mellowed out between the two for now. The Lawanda has started to gain back a lot of his lost color as well, so I have a better feeling about the two of them lasting together in the tank.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

So finally the stocking of the 125 has begun. As I stated in my 125 reef ready build thread, I picked up some fish last night and now am trying to unload the mbuna that were temporarily inhabiting the 125. So my current stock ignoring the rusties and dems that are being sold or thrown into the 67 is as follows.

Albino Eureka Red 
Venustus
Sunshine Peacock
OB Peacock
Red Empress
Sp. Intermedius
1M:4F Yellow Labs
3 Synodontis Lucipinnus
1 BN Pleco

I'm trying to figure out what else that I would like to put in there as soon as I unload the Dems and Rusties. What are your thoughts on another Jake? I know some people it has worked for and others say not to, but I didn't know if the one being an Albino would make it so different that the two might not bother one another. On that note I also wonder if my albino is a ruby red not a eureka red. The pictures that on their profile page would lead me to think ruby instead of eureka. Any professional opinions out there? I have available and like in no specific order the following. Those that I really like will be preceded by an asterisk. A *Placidochromis Electra (Deep Water Hap), maybe a Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef), *Cyrtocara moorii (Blue Dolphin), a *VC-10, a *Aulonocara kandeense (Blue Orchid Peacock), Otopharynx Lithobates (Yellow Blaze), *Copadichromis azureus, Protomelas marginatus (Turquoise Hap), *Aulonocara Rubescens (Ruby Red), Aulonocara stuartgranti (Ngara Flametail), and Aulonocara jacobfreibergi (Otter Point). I really would like to add up to a total of 18-20 fish with the removal of the labs possibly. Any help or ideas are appreciated. These fish I can get locally for a reasonable price, anything else would be online ordering.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I have no input for you, as I know very little about stocking haps and peacocks. I just wanted to say I'm glad that you were able to hang onto the tank, and stock it as originally planned...


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Iggy. These last few months have been very trying times and I am finally seeing light at the end of the tunnel. I've been trying to only put money into the fish from selling fish or odd things that have been laying around too long. I'm not going to lie though, putting six fish in the 125 has me gung ho to go get another ten or twelve very soon. The rest will likely be older juveniles that are close to coloring up but not quite there yet. If I buy them at that stage, they are only about 12-16 each at my lfs.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I hear ya. Around here its mostly all saltwater stores. The very few places I know of that stock cichlids ask $45-70 a male, depending on the species. Ouch...


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

How a bout Aulonocara sp. "Lwanda red top" stunning fish! Great finnage and my male is fine with all my Haps.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Ok, it seems that the albino is not a eureka so I'm in the clear for a Jake. I personally think that it looks more like an albino rubescens but am not schooled at all in haps and peacocks. I posted a picture of it in the unidentified section if anyone cares to put their two cents in. viewtopic.php?f=14&t=268529 If it is an albino ruby red, would I be ok getting a normal ruby red as well? I know nothing is a definite, just looking for a pretty good chance of success verse highly doubtful.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Also the other fish are pictured in my build thread here. viewtopic.php?f=30&t=255309
Have any of you seen an OB this round? Its body from the side reminds me of a red empress or some other not so streamlined looking fish. I was assured that it was fine and healthy, just overfed by its previous owner who turned in their fish when they were getting out of the hobby. I just put some fish on craigslist as well as some car parts. I want the rest of my fish now, lol.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Ok, little update. I picked up the start of my hap/peacock stocklist last week and put them in my 125 with my yellow labs, demasoni and rusties very temporarily. I pulled all of the demasoni out last night (well all but four juvies that did a great job of hiding in the cracks of my 3d background) and put them in two other tanks as they (at least the juvies) will be sold this weekend. I left my rusties in the tank at the moment just because I don't have enough of the haps/peacocks just yet. So my current stocklist is as follows.

Yellow Lab 1M:4F (4-6") (will likely pull them once my all male hap/peacock list gets large enough)
OB Peacock (5.5")
Albino Variant (5.5"), was sold as a Eureka Red Albino which at the time of purchase I hadnt realized was a Jake, but clearly from its fins it is not, so who knows what it truly is.
Nimbochromis venustus (6")
Tramitichromis sp. "Intermedius" (3")
Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri" (Chidunga Rocks, Sunshine Peacock) (3")
Protomelas taeniolatus (Namalenje Is.) Red Empress (3.75")

This weekend I will be picking up some more and likely removing the rusties at the same time. Here are what I intend on picking up that my lfs has. Most will be about 3-3.5" as they want 4 times the money for each fish that is an inch longer and fully colored up. I can buy all of these species for about the 12-16 dollar mark. If anyone sees any problems or major concerns, please speak up. I do have my 67 and a couple twenties if anyone doesn't blend in nicely with the mix and needs a place to chill before being rehomed.

Aulonocara (Rubescens) Ruby Red
Placidochromis Electra (Deep Water Hap)
Maybe Protomelus Marginalus (Turquoise Hap)
Maybe Borleyi
Placidochromis Milomo (Super VC-10)
Kandeense (Blue Orchid)
Copadichromus Azureus (Haplochromis chrysonotus)
Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef)
Aulonocara jacobfreibergi (Otter Pt.)
Otopharynx Lithobates (Zimbabwe Rock) Yellow Blaze
Cyrtocara Moorii (Blue Dolphin)

Also available at the same location are Bicolor Peacocks, Fryeri (Iceberg), Ngara Flametail, Sulfur Heads (not a fan), and Ivory Head Mloto (heard can be too timid and not color up, especially in the presence of the otopharynx). I used to really want a Ngara but they (my lfs) have the type that basically their face is blue and then a distinct cutoff to orange where a lot of the pictures that I have seen show the orange kindof going on a slope back the body which would be what I would want.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

That's a lot of big fish for your tank. The kandeense is unlikely to color up. The multiple Protomelas may fight. How sure are you that these are males? You have a mix of aggressive and timid...you may want to go more one way or the other to get most fish to color up.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Ok, DJ what if I scratch the Borleyi, the Turquoise hap to avoid having two protomelas, and the VC-10. That should knock some size and aggression out of the tank. I really like the kandeense, and if it doesn't color up in the 125, I can always keep it in the 67 which will be close to totally vacant in two more weeks. I know that the Red Empress and the Jake can be a bit feisty but I'm trying to work with the fish that I can purchase locally for a good price. What other input would you have after having made those adjustments? My girlfriend and I both are on the same page of doing a massive tank when we find the right house which we are starting to look for now. That's why I wasn't too worried about the bigger fish, but I shouldn't count my chickens before they are hatched. Part of the issue that I'm having is getting to a high enough number of fish in this tank to spread any aggression out if it were to occur. I really want to be able to pull the labs out at some point and put them in the 67.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

And as far as the males, I am certain on the albino, the venustus, the sunshine and some questioning on the OB, as far as the red empress and intermedius go, the shop owner was pretty confident that they are males but they aren't nearly colored enough to verify as of yet. I have seen a slight turquoise cast to the intermedius. I'm not sure how to go about identifying them at the smaller sizes. Do you have any pointers besides spending at least thirty dollars a fish for a little older ones that are colored up as far as identifying gender? I know that males fins are supposed to be pointier and females more rounded, but does this shape start early on or only when they are bigger and coloring up. The fins are what make me question my OB Peacock as they seem to be rounded but its quite colorful and not muted at all and is the second most aggressive, which I guess was to be expected.


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

3 pages in this thread and no pics? Lets see the tank!


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

JP_92 said:


> 3 pages in this thread and no pics? Lets see the tank!


There are pics, they are just linked from my Reef Ready 125 build thread. Look at the last page. Sorry, but they are only crappy iphone pics.

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=255309


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Come on people? No one besides DJ wants to chime in on stocking this tank and whats available to me locally? :-? About half of the fish listed now are labeled as peaceful and half mildly aggressive so I assume its just going to end up being a wait and see game as to how it goes. I dont know that I can find enough straight up peaceful fish or on the other hand enough labeled as mildly aggressive. Thoughts? I don't really want to go the route of online ordering as I'm reallocating finances to a few things that need paid off. So if I get fish that are just starting to color, what would I expect to see if one ended up being a female, besides the fact that she could end up holding. I see the boys shimmying in front of known males just to assert dominance so unless one went on a killing spree over another fish, I'm not sure how to tell if one is a girl when it is young. Venting would be an option once it has dropped eggs at least once but I don't know at what size these types start to breed.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

your proposed additions to stocking with the modifications you mentioned look pretty good - with an all-male sometimes you get completely surprised though.

I had a little bit too much aggression coming from my Otter Pt. Jake in my all-male tank and recently rehomed him - he and my Taiwan reef scuffled a bit.
I've heard someone else mention a conflict between O. Lithobates and Copadichromis, though this hasn't happened in my tank(yet - copadichromis trewavasae only added a month ago). I'd say you might still try it and just keep your eye on things.

The patterning on your albino looks like it could be a red shoulder (stuartgranti), although I wouldn't put any money on it.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Jmllh123. Do I know you? I saw that you joined today and have one post. ???


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

The Kandeense will remain drab with female-like color. I know you like the, but I would honestly just stock them in the 67 gal. If anything, I would recommend the Mloto over the Kandeense as it has a better chance of coloring up. I don't see an issue with the Protomelas marginatus as they tend to be on the timid side.

The rest of the additions look fine. Keep in mind that it's all a game.


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

I like your tank. Like that background


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

DanniGirl said:


> The Kandeense will remain drab with female-like color. I know you like the, but I would honestly just stock them in the 67 gal. If anything, I would recommend the Mloto over the Kandeense as it has a better chance of coloring up. I don't see an issue with the Protomelas marginatus as they tend to be on the timid side.
> 
> The rest of the additions look fine. Keep in mind that it's all a game.


By mloto, are you referring to an ivory head mloto? I thought that I had seen multiple people having them fail to color up in the presence of an otopharynx lithobates (Zimbabwe) yellow blaze. If a fish fails to color up but isn't being picked on or anything, does it need to be removed? The reason I ask this is that my girlfriend made an interesting point with the red empress and the sp. intermedius that the silver in the tank actually was kind of nice. So that being said, are there any fish that would stay a nice silver color if they weren't confident to color up? Or would they just end up an ugly pale color? I had female fryeri that were not unattractive before, mine were more silver than brownish.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They could be brown or silver...but remember if they don't color up they are not comfortable. Maybe a little more prone to stress-related illnesses. That said...it's hard to EVER get every fish colored up in an all-male tank.


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

k7gixxerguy said:


> JP_92 said:
> 
> 
> > 3 pages in this thread and no pics? Lets see the tank!
> ...


 :thumb: wow very nice!


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

k7gixxerguy said:


> By mloto, are you referring to an ivory head mloto? I thought that I had seen multiple people having them fail to color up in the presence of an otopharynx lithobates (Zimbabwe) yellow blaze.


Yes, I'm referring to the Ivory Head Mloto. I had one color up as you see in pictures and once a dominant (6"+) lithobates was added, he colored down. He was silver in color and still maintained a light blaze but nothing like prior to the addition of the lithobates. I've also had Mlotos that maintain dominant colors while stocked with the lithobates. It depends on the individual fish. Regardless, I would still suggest the Mloto over the Kandeense as the Mloto tends to hold his own with more aggressive fish.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Ok, first of all, thanks to every helping with thoughts on particular fish. I may need just a little bit more help as my lfs has ticked me off for the last time. I will be talking to one of the site sponsors tomorrow morning about placing an order. If any of you are late to bed or early to rise, I will be putting up a list of proposed fish to order and would love your input before I do. I have very limited time to order as I will be going to the airport to pick them up and can only do that at the beginning of the week. I'm about to start looking at what they have in stock and will propose a list in the next hour.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

So here is my current stocklist and after reviewing the vendors stock, size and pricing the hopeful additions.

Current:
1 Male : 4 Female Yellow labs (To vacate the tank once the haps/peacock numbers are high enough and the smaller ones have grown up some)
Nimbochromis Venustus 6"
OB Peacock 5.5"
Unknown Albino-Red Shoulder, Ruby, your guess 5.5"
Protomelas Taineolatus (Namalenge Is.) Red Empress 3.5"
Tramitichromis sp. Intermedius 2.75-3"
Aulonocara Stuartgranti Maleri Sunshine Peacock

Proposed additions:

Peacocks:
Jacobfreibergi Otter Point 
Ngara Flametail
Rubescens Red
Rostratum if they have any available

Haps:
Copadichromis Azureus
Copadichromis Trewavasae (Mloto Likoma)
Cyrtocara Moorii (Dolphin)
Naveochromis Chrysogaster (anyone have any real info on these? Nice looking fish in the picture but I cant find much on them)
Otopharynx Lithobates (Zimbabwe Rock) Yellow Blaze May omit this one to try to make the molto happy if you all think that would be a good idea
Placidochromis Electra Deep Water Hap
Phenochilus Tanzania Star Saphire

Also available but less preferred to me but still somewhat liked. Red Top Lwanda, Blue Regal Koningsi Mbenji, Cobue Blue Regal. I prefer the look of the azureus over either of these two for a mostly blue fish, and Ivory head mloto but like Trewavasae better.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Due to very poor service from my semilocal fish store Friday night as well as multiple times in the past, I decided to order online from one of the site sponsors. I will put up a review soon on the lfs to warn people about them as well as a review for the online vendor that I used. Here is what I ordered and will be picking up at the airport tuesday night.
The peacocks should all be colored up fairly nicely at the sizes that I ordered and all but two of the haps should be as well. The Star Saphire wont have its nice spotting yet but if its anything like pictures that I have seen of these guys, I'm thinking that it just may become my favorite fish in a few months when those spots kick in. I will get them settled in tuesday night and leave the lights off until the next evening at which point I will try to get some pictures of all of the new stock.

Peacocks

Red Top Lwanda 
Ngara Flametail 
Rubescens Red

Haps:
Copadichromis Azureus 
Copadichromis Trewavasae (Mloto Likoma) 
Cyrtocara Moorii (Dolphin) 
Naveochromis Chrysogaster 
Placidochromis Electra Deep Water Hap (2.5" @ 15.99)
Phenochilus Tanzania Star Saphire (2" @ 18.00 or 3.75" @ 45.00)
Protomelas taeniolatus (Ndewe Hap)


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Looking forward to the pictures....


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

I almost thought that I was going to do a predator tank too. I had found a 125 on craiglist with two sides sratched up but the front pretty good. Sounds like a perfect candidate for a 3d background and drilling in an overflow. The guy wanted 25 bucks because the silicone was bad in it and the scratches. Too bad that I saw that ad too late and it was already gone.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

I feel like a little kid waiting for xmas morning. I want this day to be over so that I can go get my fish. 7:09 at the airport can't happen soon enough.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: 
lurking.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

No pictures as of yet. I got back from the airport about 9:00 last night and had to do a good size water change to the 125 to also make the transfer of my yellow labs, rusties, and a couple juvenile demasoni out to other tanks. I received the fish in good order and will be typing up a review of the site sponsor that I chose. Please private message me if you care to know after you see the pictures, as it was a great experience and all of my worries melted away as I began to see the gorgeous fish that were selected for me. It was tough floating the bags with the blue water in them though as I wanted to see how they looked but I waited like a good boy and let them acclimate to temperature and then dripped them in buckets. Wow, I expected them all to be stressed from shipping and being bagged for most of the day, but these guys had their fins splayed out and were ready for their new home even upon opening the coolers. Most of them were very well colored up as well and I feel just as excited today as yesterday to get through my work day and get to see them under the lights. It was tempting to turn the tank lights on for just a few but the Albino was asserting himself in the new heirarchy, not too badly though, and I wanted to just turn the lights off in the room and let them relax and sort out the pecking order all in due time. I think the only ones that are not in their adult colors are the Naveochromus Chrysogaster, The Placidochromis Electra Deep Water Hap (who I happen to even like in their young adult look), and the Protomelas taeniolatus (Ndewe Hap). The star sapphire is colored nicely as a young adult and may already be starting to get a couple of the light spots of the true adult look. I think that I may borrow the digital slr from work tonight and see if I can get some decent pictures verse the standard iphone snapshots. There will be no auxillary flashes or anything so if anyone has a particular thread that talks about what types of settings seem to be a good ballpark for the camera, under normal tank lighting, flash, no flash, f stop, etc etc, and considering that their are multiple other tanks in the room, does one kill all of the other lights/tank lights including the overhead lights and just work off of the show tank lighting and/or flash, or what. If it matters, I will likely be using a Nikon D5000 with either a 50mm lens or a 18-50. I have both available and am quite the novice at photography. I have a very basic understanding about the iso settings, f-stop, etc but any starting points and tips will be greatly appreciated and hopefully give me the chance to show you all a little better pictures.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Also as a point of reference. I know that the ndewe and the red empress may have issues and that being said, the adult breeding group of demasoni in my 67 are being picked up saturday and I have interested parties in the extra male lab and the rusties so I should have basically an empty 67 in case of any issues arising. Thankfully the Venustus totally behaved last night as well. He is still the largest in the tank with the OB next in line but several others are not far behind at all. The ngara is quite large (due to their timid nature I ordered it that way) as well as the rubescens and the star saphire and the moori.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Pictures of the individual fish are in my new thread here.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=271290


----------

